# Camp sites in Ireland that allow fires



## NewEdition (25 Mar 2019)

Are there any campsites that allow open fires?
Google not being very useful.
We are based in Leinster.. but looking at camping weekends away in the summer months within 2/3 hour drive.
Camping is not camping if you cannot have a fire in my opinion.. plus want to get back to nature with the kids etc.


----------



## colin79ie (9 Apr 2019)

http://www.wildatlanticcamp.ie/

A bit further away but worth it


----------



## JoeRoberts (11 Apr 2019)

If by open fire you mean a fire on grass then I know of none.
But many will allow in a grate or BBQ pit as long as far enough off grass so that grass does not get burned.
I carry a fire blanket to put under the fire even though its off the ground.

Many owners don't like fires as it can encourage all night partying.

Battlebridge in Leitrim
MountShannon in Clare ( v nice site for this type of night)
Redcross Wicklow
Rivervalley Wicklow ( I think)
O'Connors Doolin ( I think)
Belleek Ballina

Best to keep fire small and not sparky , it's the atmosphere really( and the marshmallows melting in the chocolate digestives..)


----------

